# Who wants to get into film?  (Camera give-away!!!!)



## 480sparky (Oct 18, 2015)

Yep.  A free camera & lens for a select TPF member who wants to get into film.






Ricoh KR-5 manual. 
Camera details.


This is a totally manual camera.  It has a match-needle meter (don't let the spooky title scare you, it's actually quite intuitive!), but exposure and focus are all manual.  It's a bare-bones camera, about as bare as they come.  Probably the fanciest feature on it is the self-timer.  Meter works and is accurate, shutter speeds have been tested and are accurate (surprising considering it's a 35-YO camera), and I put brand new batteries in.  I also ran some film through it to test the light seals, and the resulting negs look great.

The camera is a Pentax K mount, so there's tons of lenses floating around that will work.  I checked ebay and there's a 28/2.8 BIN listed for $44, and a 135/2.8 BIN for $75.  Upgrading won't be a problem as there's a lot of Pentax cameras that will take the same lenses..... K1000, MX, ME Super et al.

*
I'm willing to send this to any TPF member in the Lower 48 (US) who is wanting to get into film.  *I'll let this thread run for a couple weeks so those members who don't log in every day have a chance to see this.  Then I'll decide who gets it and will PM that person for an address to ship it to.  Either respond to this thread, or PM me if you're interested.


AND:  I'll send along either a roll of b&w or color film (recipients' choice)!  Just decide whether you want color (fairly easy to find a lab) or b&w (not so easy these days, but you can always DIY for less than a $100 investment).


Go forth and actuate!


----------



## limr (Oct 19, 2015)

Nice, Sparky!

Might I add that really good K-mount lenses can also be had on KEH for a good price. The Pentax 50mm f1.7, for example, is wonderful and goes for less than $100. Longer focal lengths go from less than $100 to about $200 and the wide angles are often 3 digits, as high as $300s. Still a bargain compared to the price of lenses for digital cameras.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 19, 2015)

Good one Sparky. I don't need one just help keep this bumped up.


----------



## sabbath999 (Oct 19, 2015)

Nicely done, sir! I have plenty of film cameras so I am just going to bump the post for you! I may do a similar post in the future to give one of mine away, depending on how this works.


----------



## sabbath999 (Oct 19, 2015)

BTW Sparky are you in the Des Moines area? I myself am in extreme northern MO, and shoot a lot in Iowa. A weekend ago I had a shoot in Winterset, love the park there.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 19, 2015)

If you had been in UK people would have snapped your hand off for it


----------



## gsgary (Oct 20, 2015)

It's a shame nobody wants to get into real photography


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 20, 2015)

So far, all I hear are crickets.


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 20, 2015)

Ah, I used to work for the primary Canadian distributor/reseller of Ricoh, I remember that KR-5 and all the other KR's, SR's, and XR's (yeah Ricoh had a thing for R) ... ah, that old'n time of film ... miss those days.

Someone with a Pentax DSLR + FF lens could find that camera handy if they want to try film.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Derrel (Oct 23, 2015)

Word on the street is there's a teenager in Dubuque who has heard about this offer and will soon be PM'ing you, asking what type of memory card this ancient beast requires, and whether or not his ChromeBook can handle the files this puppy creates!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 23, 2015)

Tell him it takes 35mm memory cards (choice of monochrome or color), and his ChromeBook will easily handle the digital images taken of the final prints.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 23, 2015)

That's very generous of you sparky. I hope someone jumps on it. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Oct 24, 2015)

My wife's aunt Joyce was always interested in photography, and had a Ricoh KR-5 around the time we got married, which was in early November of 1991. Joyce took some absolutely wonderful photos of our wedding that year, which was a late, dry fall, with almost ALL of the leaves still on the trees until two days after we got married. She really,really got a ton of mileage out of that camera, which I believe had a 35-70mm zoom on it. It really was a great example of the not the camera, but the photographer. Her outdoor candids on Kodacolor Gold 200 looked as good or better than the Haselblad 500C/M "pro shots" we got from a very experienced photographer I had hired. I saw a LOT of image she shot with the KR-5, and it did a fantastic job.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 24, 2015)

I want to get into film... but unfortunately I don't meet the requirements 

hope someone gets it, it's nice to get a present like this


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 24, 2015)

mmaria said:


> ........ but unfortunately I don't meet the requirements
> ..........



And which one would that be?


----------



## limr (Oct 24, 2015)

480sparky said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > ........ but unfortunately I don't meet the requirements
> ...



She's not in the lower 48. Or even in the 50. Or even on the continent! 

(Ps, it's Europe.  )


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 24, 2015)

Oh.  Well, 'Wonderland' could be _anywhere_.


----------



## meoce (Oct 24, 2015)

Awesome!  I have too many film cameras to count, but I can't wait to see what the recipient does with it.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## 480sparky (Oct 28, 2015)

One more bump before the weekend.....


----------



## Manwithacam (Oct 30, 2015)

It would be a nice camera to own but I'm in the UK and I already have over 50 film cameras. My only Ricoh so far is a 500G though. It's a great gesture and I hope someone takes you up on it.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 30, 2015)

What a great offer you've put on the table! 

I hope someone who will put this to good use speaks up soon!

I've always talked about getting into film again, but that dream includes my own black and white darkroom which I won't have room for until I kick the kids out in <=> 14 years. ;-)


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 6, 2015)

Seriously?


NO ONE?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm already into film... and Ricoh, my first camera was a Singlex II which is screwmount.  

This would be a good camera for someone... I'd be willing to chip in on shipping to someone like Maria who's in the Outer Limits. Just a thought.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 6, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> I'm already into film... and Ricoh, my first camera was a Singlex II which is screwmount.
> 
> This would be a good camera for someone... I'd be willing to chip in on shipping to someone like Maria who's in the Outer Limits. Just a thought.




Well, if I'm going to open it up to anyone who resides on the 3rd rock from the sun, I should let it go a bit longer so anyone else who's interested can respond.


----------



## limr (Nov 6, 2015)

I am also obviously already into film, and I don't have a Ricoh, but I have 3 K-mount 35mm bodies already. But I'd be willing to chip in to send it to Marija, too.


----------



## mmaria (Nov 9, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> I'm already into film... and Ricoh, my first camera was a Singlex II which is screwmount.
> 
> This would be a good camera for someone... I'd be willing to chip in on shipping to someone like Maria who's in the Outer Limits. Just a thought.





limr said:


> I am also obviously already into film, and I don't have a Ricoh, but I have 3 K-mount 35mm bodies already. But I'd be willing to chip in to send it to Marija, too.




awwww girls!

sooo nice of you!

I don't have to get the camera, it's not about that, it's about you willing to step in for me! (well Sharon did say "someone like Maria", but that's almost the same )  

Awwww (really touched) Thank you!


----------



## limr (Nov 9, 2015)

Well, I think it's insane that no one else has taken Sparky up on his generous offer, and I know that the camera would be in very very good hands if you got it, so if I can help make that happen, it seems like a no-brainer to me


----------



## mmaria (Nov 9, 2015)

limr said:


> ....and I know that the camera would be in very very good hands if you got it...



I think I had a small panic attack when I read this (similar to the one I had when you gave me your camera in Ljubljana)  
Am I capable for it!?

But then, it crossed my mind that I could carry it around and shoot whenever and whatever I want  (6D with a lens isn't exactly a camera to carry around and it's not suitable for all the things I want to shoot)... oh... it's very nice to own  a film camera in my head right now


----------



## limr (Nov 9, 2015)

I do remember! You did just fine, of course


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 9, 2015)

If mmaria wants it, I'll send it to her.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 9, 2015)

Let us know about shipping, I'll go in on it. Since it's going to Never Never Land, or East Boofoo or wherever...

(I could have just said Marija but wanted to leave it a open to a possibility of anyone else who might be interested... although I wasn't really expecting anyone else at this point.)

Just have fun with it! Nice of Sparky to send it to a good home. I loved my ol' Ricoh, still have it even though it's a beater (took a dive lens first and got wedged between concrete and a hard place at a hockey rink so it's kind of, uh, wonky... usable but just barely! lol).


----------



## sabbath999 (Nov 9, 2015)

I'll send ya a fiver as well to help on shipping, Sparky!


----------



## snowbear (Nov 9, 2015)

I'll chip in a bit, as well.


----------



## mmaria (Nov 10, 2015)

480sparky said:


> If mmaria wants it, I'll send it to her.


if by "mmaria" you mean me then

I got a present I got a present I got a present I got a present I got a present I got a present I got a present I got a present I got a present 
  I got a present I got a present I got a present  I got a present I got a present I got a present I got a present I got a present I got a present


----------



## mmaria (Nov 10, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Just have fun with it! Nice of Sparky to send it to a good home.


 Thank you I will! 


sabbath999 said:


> I'll send ya a fiver as well to help on shipping, Sparky!


 awww that's really nice of you to help to a total stranger 


snowbear said:


> I'll chip in a bit, as well.


 awwwww Charlie 


Seriously.... Thank you guys! @480sparky @limr @vintagesnaps @sabbath999 @snowbear


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 10, 2015)

Camera is all boxed up and addressed.  I'll stop by the Toy Store later this morning and pick up some color film to toss it before I seal it up.  It will be on it's way this afternoon.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 10, 2015)

Good job of it Sparky. See Marija this is why we'll do it, you appreciate it and will get some use out of it. Plus, we now have brought you to the dark(room) side!


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 10, 2015)

It's on the way.  I tossed in two rolls of film, a roll of Fujicolor 200 and some Ilford XP2, which is black & white film that is processed using C-41.


----------



## mmaria (Nov 11, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Good job of it Sparky. See Marija this is why we'll do it, you appreciate it and will get some use out of it. Plus, we now have brought you to the dark(room) side!


LOL 

I'm nervous. How is it there!? 



480sparky said:


> It's on the way.  I tossed in two rolls of film, a roll of Fujicolor 200 and some Ilford XP2, which is black & white film that is processed using C-41.


Oh God!

Two rolls! no pressure, ha? 

Black and white!?  awwww  

(I didn't even know what C-41 means a few days ago, but I do know now because I'm google-ing about film since I found out that I'm getting this camera )

seriously I'm nervous.... and in the same time so excited about it. I'm curious how this will turn out


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 11, 2015)

If it's any consolation, here's 3 of my 4 failures from last weekend:

I had gotten everything all set up to take the shot, and during the first attempt, someone walked into the scene (18 second exposure).  So I flipped the film holder over to expose the other sheet, and thought I had it.

Nope.  As I was undoing everything to move the camera, I found I didn't have the bellow attached properly.  So those two sheets were shot.  So I quickly set everything back up, tossed in another film holder and fired away.






Only after I developed the film did I realize* I forgot to check focus*.


----------



## mmaria (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh lol Sparky!

That's funny and I'm surely think of it when I mess up


----------



## encom_ (Nov 12, 2015)

Darn.. To late to take part in this one. Enjoy the camera mmaria!


----------



## mmaria (Dec 9, 2015)

well hellooooooo peeps!

I've been away for awhile ... Some unplanned things happened... I had laser eye surgery a couple of days before I got the camera.
The surgery went well but the recovery time was longer than I expected.
But... my eyes and vision are good now, I started to work, and can use computer again 

Sooo...

I got the package soon after it was sent from USA. I was in another state when it came to my address so I had to wait for a week before I actually got it in my hands 



 

oof picture of what was there in the package



 

and a non oof phone snap of my present 



 

(love that heart thing on the lens cap... I wonder who put it there, what kind of person she was etc  )


and a phone snap of me with my new camera ( I'm soo stiff when someone's taking a picture of me, but you'll forgive me)


 

It's really nice to get such a present an I hope I'll get something decent out of it. I think I'll load the color film first but I'm more excited to try bw film to be honest.

What else could I say except THANK YOU!


----------



## limr (Dec 9, 2015)

WOOT!!


----------



## ronlane (Dec 9, 2015)

Congrat Maria, now get to snapping, we are looking forward to seeing what develops.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 9, 2015)

I should mention that the b&w film is to be developed in the color C-41 process. I tossed that in for you to try b&w, but many labs don't do 'true' b&w developing.  This is b&w film that can be processed just like color film with the machine & chemicals they already use.

Looking forward to some results!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 9, 2015)

Is that snow??!!!! Hope you enjoy the camera.


----------



## mmaria (Dec 10, 2015)

limr said:


> WOOT!!


 



ronlane said:


> Congrat Maria, now get to snapping, we are looking forward to seeing what develops.


 hm... I'm really really nervous, but I'll post whatever I get


----------



## mmaria (Dec 10, 2015)

480sparky said:


> I should mention that the b&w film is to be developed in the color C-41 process. I tossed that in for you to try b&w, but many labs don't do 'true' b&w developing.  This is b&w film that can be processed just like color film with the machine & chemicals they already use.
> 
> Looking forward to some results!


I found out where I can get it developed ... it's all on me now... feeling excited, nervous... can't wait to try 



vintagesnaps said:


> Is that snow??!!!! Hope you enjoy the camera.


yeah it's snow  It was snowing today also but not much. It's cold here

Yeah, I'll certainly enjoy in the camera but I'm afraid that the results wont be "enjoyable"


----------

